# Morocco in October - weather?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Will be in Morocco in October what will the weather be like?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Never been in October only Jan - April.

This site http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Weather/weather_Morocco.html will give you a rough idea.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Frank...this won't be able to predict the October weather in Morocco but it might be of interest. 

Once we have decided roughly what direction we're going in for our next trip, I set up the BBC 5 day weather forecasts for a selection of towns along the route on my Google desktop. At the moment it's telling me that the weather at home is pretty well exactly the same as it is in La Rochelle, Perpignan, Santander and La Coruna. As we get closer to departure time it might help me decide whether to take thinner or thicker duvets and fleeces or not !

I notice that there are several options available in Morocco.

G


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Frank,

We toured Morocco for 6 weeks in 2005 commencing end of October until latter end of December and we enjoyed some glorious weather. Obviously as we travelled around we experienced different temperatures but we found all along the coast the weather was superb and very hot at times. During our visit to Ourzazate and the Todra Gorge I recall we enjoyed lovely weather there too and we spent most of our time whilst travelling around Morocco wearing nothing but T shirts, light trousers or shorts.

As we ventured further North & inland the weather became cooler and obviously high up in the Atlas mountains it could be very nippy especially in the evenings but all in all, dependant on where you were the weather was just perfect!

Sadly we ran out of time to visit all the places we wanted to visit and so cannot give you much information on places much further south than the Todra Gorge area but I think I can safely say that the weather further South and in the desert would have still been very hot as we spoke to people who had travelled that far and they all reported excellent weather and conditions. We so wanted to travel much further South but will have to leave that for our next trip!

Morocco is a fascinating country and if you have never been you will be truly amazed by the lovely Moroccan people, the culture, the history and everything about this enchanting and exciting country and if you do your own thing and avoid the tourist spots you will then find what we like to describe as the "REAL" Morocco and believe me - you really will be transported back in time to an era that has been long since forgotten! 

We are desperate to return as there was so much more we wanted to see but now we have a little dog it would seem she is not welcome back to the UK if she accompanies us and we could not bear to leave her behind so we are just praying the the pet passport scheme might alter in the not so distant future!

How long are you going for and are you doing it independently or on an accompanied and guided tour?

LUCKY YOU - YOU WILL HAVE THE TIME OF YOUR LIFE I PROMISE YOU!
 
Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> We toured Morocco for 6 weeks in 2005 commencing end of October until latter end of December and we enjoyed some glorious weather. Obviously as we travelled around we experienced different temperatures but we found all along the coast the weather was superb and very hot at times. During our visit to Ourzazate and the Todra Gorge I recall we enjoyed lovely weather there too and we spent most of our time whilst travelling around Morocco wearing nothing but T shirts, light trousers or shorts.
> 
> ...


Ah Sue I wish.

No we are on a cruise and will be putting into Casablanca ( I didn't say it was in the van  )

but I'm sure the info you have provided will be of value to others.


----------

